# New: Doug Wilson Budo Taijutsu Blog!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2007)

When looking through Ohashi Sensei site (http://www001.upp.so-net.ne.jp/bujinkan/ which is very important) today I was pleasantly surprised to see that Doug Wilson Sensei had started a blog on Budo Taijutsu.  Wilson Sensei is a long time Japanese resident and gives another perspective into this art.  Having met him at the New Jersey Tai Kai (only briefly) and watching him perform I am sure that everyone will enjoy this blog.  Here is the link: http://henka.wordpress.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jun 23, 2007)

"It seems that many of the past politics have become less of a problem.  I think that this is because people have matured and are more confident in their abilities and there is less of a feeling of need of competition between Shidoshi."

I find it very interesting that a Japan resident is able to come to this conclusion - at least if it's meant to be true also on an international level.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> "It seems that many of the past politics have become less of a problem. I think that this is because people have matured and are more confident in their abilities and there is less of a feeling of need of competition between Shidoshi."
> 
> I find it very interesting that a Japan resident is able to come to this conclusion - at least if it's meant to be true also on an international level.


 
I think since Doug also travels and teaches seminars and I believe is a US resident that he is qualified to speak regarding his opinon regarding this.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jun 23, 2007)

In a way, that makes things even more interesting, partially given the difference between seminars and daily training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2007)

Well I am sure that he has a perspective that he wishes to let other's know about and I for one am interested in what he has to say.


----------



## stephen (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a feeling that the Japan residents hear a lot of chatter as people come and go. Particularly as some jockey for position.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 12, 2007)

That's cool! I used to train with him in San Diego when he taught as SDSU and over in Santee/Vista. He's really good, as are most products of Bill Atkins' training group.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> That's cool! I used to train with him in San Diego when he taught as SDSU and over in Santee/Vista. He's really good, as are most products of Bill Atkins' training group.


 
Yes he is really good!


----------



## Seattletcj (Jul 12, 2007)

The Seattle Tenchijin dojo ( seattlebujinkan.net) will be hosting Mr Wilson in August (dates TBA). So if anyone is  in the area, please stop by.
PM me for additional information.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent I am sure that you will have a good seminar!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2007)

Doug has placed a few more entries on this blog and I would definately advise you to take a look: http://henka.wordpress.com/


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 9, 2007)

Real nice Blog he is very knowlegable it seems thanks Brian as usual you are the man.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 9, 2007)

It has been referred to elsewhere as "Words from the Ivory Tower".


----------



## Kreth (Nov 9, 2007)

Grey Eyed Bandit said:


> It has been referred to elsewhere as "Words from the Ivory Tower".


Tar Valon?


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 9, 2007)

I sense a little disdain? :lfao:


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 9, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I sense a little disdain? :lfao:


 
Uh-huh...?


----------



## Seattletcj (Nov 9, 2007)

Grey Eyed Bandit said:


> It has been referred to elsewhere as "Words from the Ivory Tower".



where exactly is elsewhere ?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 9, 2007)

On a grass-root level.


----------



## Seattletcj (Nov 10, 2007)

Grey Eyed Bandit said:


> On a grass-root level.



Ok. 
Where?

Step up and talk straight. 

 :soapbox:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 10, 2007)

Grey Eye Bandit are you dissing Doug Wilson?  Because if you are then I thik you are truthfully missing out and I hope that is not the case.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 10, 2007)

Seattletcj said:


> Ok.
> Where?
> 
> Step up and talk straight.
> ...


 
Around my parts. From someone I know.


----------



## Seattletcj (Nov 10, 2007)

Grey Eyed Bandit said:


> Around my parts. From someone I know.




You can diss who you want, just be a man about it.

Your statement went from

"As it has been said elsewhere", to

"At a grassroots level" , to

"Someone I know"

Quite a devolution if you ask me.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 10, 2007)

Seattletcj said:


> You can diss who you want, just be a man about it.
> 
> Your statement went from
> 
> ...


 
If it had been me who said it in the first place, I would have said so.


----------



## Seattletcj (Nov 10, 2007)

Grey Eyed Bandit said:


> If it had been me who said it in the first place, I would have said so.



And why didnt you say so. You admitted that you agreed with the assessment, right?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 10, 2007)

Seattletcj said:


> And why didnt you say so.


 
I said "elsewhere". Apparently that didn't dissuade you from thinking that I said it myself.



Seattletcj said:


> You admitted that you agreed with the assessment, right?


 
Not totally, but I will say this - if I were a judan+ living in Japan, that would probably have a bearing on *my personal perspective on Bujinkan training worldwide.* Note - I have no idea as to how good or bad he may be.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 10, 2007)

[playnice]Tim Jacobsen[/playnice]


----------

